

What doing a Startup feels like - enki
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XI3U8eupNQ#t=1m0s

======
jgrall
Like you're crazy at first. Once you push through the initial self-doubt and
start building something that people want, it's one of the most energizing
things you can do.

------
dh2k
like surfing on the top of the wave instead of swimming below with the masses

